# Bellator FC 47



## dudeabides

Bellator 47
Date: Jul 23, 2011
Location: Rama, Ontario, Canada
Venue: Casino Rama
Broadcast: MTV2












> * Nazareno Malegarie vs. Marlon Sandro (featherweight-tourney semifinals)
> * Pat Curran vs. Ronnie Mann (featherweight-tourney semifinals)
> * Neil Grove vs. Zak Jensen
> * Chris Horodecki vs. Chris Saunders
> * Daniel Langbeen vs. Will Romero
> * Daron Cruickshank vs. Sergej Juskevic
> * Syd Barnier vs. Denis Puric
> * Alka Matewa vs. Alex Ricci
> * Alexandre Bezerra vs. Jesse Gross










​


> The pairings are set for the semifinal round of Bellator's "Summer Series" featherweight tournament.
> 
> Scheduled for Bellator 47 are Marlon Sandro (18-2 MMA, 1-0 BFC) vs. Nazareno Malegarie (20-1 MMA, 1-1 BFC) and Pat Curran (14-4 MMA, 4-1 BFC) vs. Ronnie Mann (20-2-1 MMA, 2-0 BFC).
> 
> Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney confirmed the matchups following Saturday's Bellator 46 event.
> 
> Bellator 47 takes place July 23 at Casino Rama in Rama, Ontario, Canada. The main card, including a title fight between featherweight champ Joe Warren and Patricio "Pitbull" Freire, airs on MTV2.
> 
> Both semifinal fights also air on MTV2.
> 
> The winner of the eight-man tourney, which concludes in August with Bellator 48, gets $100,000 in total pay and a guaranteed title shot.
> 
> In their opening-round matchups at Saturday's event, Sandro topped Genair da Silva via split decision, Malegarie submitted Jacob Devree via guillotine choke, Curran tapped out Peruvian fighter Luis Palomino with a Peruvian necktie, and Mann knocked out Adam Schindler in the first round.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24154/bel...legarie-curran-vs-mann-tourney-semifinals.mma


----------



## kantowrestler

This fight card has big title implications for the featherweight division. Of course I think with Joe Warren failing to make it on the world team this year and having a bad match his last time out he has to prove something. I think because of the world team trials Warren should concentrate on MMA.


----------



## dudeabides

Previes and predictions of tonight's main card which begins in 90 minutes.



> The Casino Rama in Ontario, Canada will host tonight's Bellator 47 event. The show will air on MTV2 at 9 p.m. ET and feature the Summer Series Featherweight Tournament semifinal matches.
> 
> The second round bouts to determine this season's finalists are Pat Curran vs. Ronnie Mann and Marlon Sandro vs. Nazareno Malegarie. Also on the card, former IFL and WEC lightweight Chris Horodecki will make his Bellator debut against Chris Saunders, as will season ten TUF competitor Zak Jensen, who takes on Neil Grove in a heavyweight contest.
> 
> The matchmaking for this particular bracket of the featherweight tournament was a pivotal decision. With no upsets occurring in the opening round (though Sandro got a scare from under-rated scrapper Genair da Silva), things will get interesting with this final four, who were unanimously pegged as the lions of the herd from the get-go.
> 
> Curran and Sandro still stand as the overall favorites, but the significant difference between the remaining two is that Malegarie, a BJJ specialist with thirteen submission wins, is a singularly proficient fighter. Mann's diverse style should offer a stiffer test for Curran, especially considering that Sandro trains with a litany of esteemed grapplers at Nova Uniao and showed exemplary submission defense against the dangerous clutches of Hatsu Hioki's ground onslaught.
> 
> After wreaking havoc as an underdog in Bellator's lightweight division, Curran eventually lost to top-ranked juggernaut Eddie Alvarez in a respectable display of resilience. While he validated his durability in becoming only one of three to survive to a decision with Alvarez, a fiery finishing machine, Curran was also criticized for being a little too flat and passive.
> 
> In his first featherweight bout under the Bellator banner, the back-pedaling counter puncher spiced up his arsenal with a new ingredient: raw aggression and killer instinct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the opening round, the Pat Curran who patiently shuffles backward while offering only sparse retaliation was nowhere to be found. As shown in the sequence to the left, Curran clipped Palomino with a sharp right, then bull-rushed him to unload a flying knee against the cage.
> 
> Generally, Curran used his wrestling as a device to stay afoot rather than pursuing takedowns of his own, and going ballistic with a flying knee is quite uncharacteristic for the normally reserved technician.
> 
> It's worth noting that Palomino ends up putting him on his back here, depicting the pitfalls of being highly aggressive, but Curran's ability to avoid danger and regain composure has been uncanny. It's also worth noting that he finished Palomino with a beautiful Peruvian necktie.
> 
> Instead of learning new skills, the easiest -- and often the most efficient -- improvement a fighter can make is to alter his mentality to maximize the talents he already has. This seems to be the case with Curran.
> 
> Beholding the staunch takedown defense and tight, accurate boxing in Curran's past performances, I'm sure I wasn't the only viewer murmuring for Curran to turn things up a notch and take some chances. This style modification leaves the type of lasting impression that is conducive to winning over fans and judges alike, and along with the drop down to his natural weight class, is the best course of action that Pat Curran could possibly take.
> 
> Curran's wrestling prowess might be his biggest advantage over Ronnie Mann, though the Cheltenham, England based fighter is no slouch in that department either.
> 
> With a striking game rooted in Muay Thai and a brown belt in BJJ, Mann has long been touted as a promising product at 145-pounds. Snaring the Shark Fights featherweight championship and recently relocating to the states to train full-time with Team Tompkins hasn't hurt either.
> 
> Mann has good balance, creative striking combinations that are mixed up and intertwined nicely, and excellent scrambling abilities. Adam Schindler chose to trade leather with Mann in the quarterfinals, which proved to be unwise.
> 
> At the request of his corner, Mann pieced together an uppercut with a trailing left hook that folded Schindler. Mann pounced immediately and left the referee no choice but to intervene for a first round TKO.
> 
> Again, it's not that Mann is a weak wrestler, but his Thai and BJJ acumen give him two dimensions compared to the three of Curran's boxing, wrestling, and submissions.
> 
> Mann is more diverse standing, but Curran's boxing is airtight and all business, and he's adept at precisely timing counters. Revisit the first animation of Mann above, and note how he leans his head to the left in the same spot while recklessly circling into Schindler's power hand. Those are tiny little mistakes that Curran will prey on.
> 
> Curran's adamantium chin, superior wrestling, and systematic striking should carry him to a decision. While the betting lines range from -150 for Curran to even, and Mann has sound experience for his age (twenty-four fights at twenty-four years old), I believe Pat Curran is destined for the finals.
> 
> In the second featherweight semifinal of the evening, exciting new addition Marlon Sandro squares off with Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu black belt Nazareno Malegarie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Naza" held a flawless nineteen-fight record going into his Bellator debut this March, but dropped a decision to Daniel Straus for his first career loss. His return was triumphant by way of a barrage of guillotine chokes, finally forcing Jacob Devree to tap in the third round.
> 
> Malegarie hasn't tasted much elite competition, and his fairly one-dimensional approach will be difficult to engage versus a firecracker like Marlon Sandro.
> 
> Sandro was the only semifinalist who did not finish his opponent in the quarters. In fact, fellow Brazilian "Junior PQD" gave him enough trouble to sway one judge in his favor.
> 
> With the less than flattering split decision behind him and a foe lacking stand-up in front of him, I expect Sandro to shine.
> 
> While he hasn't been impervious to takedowns, Sandro's submission defense and ability to regain his footing has been strong. Hatsu Hioki might have the most treacherous ground skills in the featherweight division, so it's unlikely that Malegarie will catch him, and I see him eating spoonfuls of punishment trying to get Sandro down.
> 
> The uppercut is the brightest weapon in Sandro's repertoire. He's used it to turn the lights out with frighteningly regularity, and its presence alone should cause Malegarie to think twice about dropping levels and shooting.
> 
> My Prediction: Marlon Sandro by TKO
> 
> Neil Grove (10-3-1) vs. Zak Jensen (10-6)
> 
> Here's a billing you don't hear often: Grove is a South African born, England based heavyweight who specializes in knocking people silly with Gojuryu karate.
> 
> "Goliath" had a single stint in the Octagon where he was heel-hooked by Mike Ciesnolevicz at UFC 95. Of his other two losses, one came via current UFC heavyweight Rob Broughton, the other a submission in the finals of the Bellator tournament to Cole Konrad, the decorated wrestler who became Bellator's first heavyweight champ with the win.
> 
> Zak Jensen was a competitor on season ten of The Ultimate Fighter, where he lost to Darrill Schoonover in the first round. Jensen was unable to score a post-TUF match and has split results in the ensuing six fights, with a loss to Tim Hague being the only reputable name on the list.
> 
> Grove is a beast standing, and Jensen would be well advised to ground the fight quickly. Jensen has decent mobility and could make things ugly with an enveloping clinch and dirty boxing, but he'll have to walk through the revolving door of heavy punches that Grove surrounds himself with to get there.
> 
> All ten of Grove's victories have been ghastly and malicious knockouts, and he should be well aware that Jensen won't be keen to trade with him, and I expect his footwork to propel him to a sprawl and brawl knockout within the first two rounds.
> 
> My Prediction: Grove by TKO
> 
> Chris Horodecki (17-3) vs. Chris Saunders (9-1)
> 
> This will be Horodecki's Bellator debut despite not performing terribly in the WEC, where he beat Downes and Ratcliff but lost to Njokuani and Cerrone. Horodecki was a rising standout in the IFL where he carried an undefeated record all the way through until losing to Ryan Schultz at the World Grand Prix finals in 2007.
> 
> Horodecki made a name for himself with his clean stand-up, exciting style, and impressive IFL run. Still only twenty-four years old, he has a ton of experience for his age and is still improving rapidly.
> 
> I know little about his opponent, Chris Saunders, and couldn't find much footage of him either. He'll carry a seven-fight streak into tonight's bout, his Bellator debut. Considering the level of his previous opposition, I'm thinking Saunders might be in a little over his head. Horodecki might not be an elite fighter yet, but he held his own against other elite fighters and should now be a big fish in a small pond.
> 
> My Prediction: Horodecki by TKO


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/7/2...featherweight-tournament-semifinals#storyjump


----------



## Roflcopter

Probably the closest thing I've ever seen to a glass neck in MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well some people do have weak necks.


----------



## dudeabides

If anybody didn't watch, here are the results:



> Pat Curran and Marlon Sandro each cruised to decision victories in the featured contests of Saturday's Bellator 47 event.
> 
> The two will now meet on Aug. 20 in the main event of Bellator 48. A future Bellator featherweight title shot hangs in the balance.
> 
> Bellator 48 took place at Casino Rama in Rama, Ontario, Canada. The evening's main card aired on MTV2.
> 
> In the evening's second semifinal contest, Curran looked to use his length advantage early, firing off front kicks from distance. But Mann moved freely in the early going, darting in and out. Still, Curran landed the firs significant strike with a flying knee that saw Mann back away and reset.
> 
> Curran landed a stiff left as the round wore on, immediately moving into a clinch and working the fight to the floor. Curran advanced past Mann's full guard, but the round ended before he was able to capitalize on the position.
> 
> In the second, Mann tried to press in early, but Curran was able to stand firm in the pocket and land crisp hooks. A few flying-knee attempts came up short, but Curran maintained his dominance in the striking game.
> 
> Mann remained the more active fighter as the round played out, but Curran's power and accuracy as he controlled the center of the cage left him the more effective combatant. Mann nearly ended the fight in the final seconds of the second with a tight guillotine choke attempt, but the bell sounded before he could squeeze tight enough for the tap.
> 
> In the final round, it was Mann who needed to press, but he found it impossible to locate the opening he needed to turn the table. Curran landed several stinging low kicks, but more importantly, he avoided taking any serious damage as he cruised to a decision win.
> 
> There were a few tense moments in the end, as Curran fought off a pair of choke attempts from Mann, but the submissions weren't too close to ending the fight.
> 
> A former Bellator lightweight tournament winner, Curran (15-4 MMA, 5-1 BFC) will now look to become the first fighter to win a Bellator bracket in two divisions. Mann (20-4-1 MMA, 2-1 BFC) sees a four-fight win streak snapped.
> 
> Sandro outwrestles, outstrikes Malegarie, books finals slot
> 
> In the evening's first tourney semifinal contest, Brazilian jiu-jitsu black belts Marlon Sandro and Nazareno Malegarie fought for 15-minutes on the feet, and the hard-hitting Sandro flexed his vaunted striking prowess en route to victory.
> 
> Malegarie struck from the outside early, but he was obviously a bit uncomfortable as he looked to avoid Sandro's trademark power. A few jabs found their way early for Sandro, and a right hand wobbled Malegarie two minutes in.
> 
> Malegarie tried a few times to dive for a leg, but Sandro was able to scamper away from each attempt. Malegarie looked to return fire as often as possible on the feet, but it was Sandro's stiff straights and wild hooks that were most successful. Sandro stumbled in the final seconds of the first, but Malegarie couldn't capitalize.
> 
> In the second, Malegarie seemed intent to move forward more frequently, but Sandro also looked more comfortable as he fired off looping hooks. Malegarie struggled to find a way to bring the fight to the floor, but it just didn't appear to exist. Halfway into the round, the two moved into the clinch, but it was Sandro who brought the fight to the floor with a trip. However both fighters popped right back to their feet.
> 
> Sandro got an additional pair of takedowns late in the round, but Malegarie popped up each time. He did eat a flying knee for his troubles, and the momentum was all Sandro's.
> 
> The final round saw more of the same. Malegarie's chin held under a Sandro assault, but the pattern of the fight was well established. Malegarie was unable to work the fight to the floor as Sandro's defensive wrestling held firm. To his credit, Malegarie continued to press forward, but Sandro proved himself the better fighter.
> 
> With the win, Sandro (19-2 MMA 2-0 BFC) booked himself in the "Summer Series" featherweight tournament final and is now 5-1 in his past six fights. Malegarie (20-2 MMA, 1-2 BFC) falls to just 1-2 since opening his career with 19-straight victories, but his heart was commendable.
> 
> Horodecki controls Saunders, cruises to decision win
> 
> In a highly anticipated lightweight special feature, WEC and IFL veteran Chris Horodecki made a successful Bellator debut with a convincing victory over Chris Saunders.
> 
> Saunders struck early with a crisp spinning backfist. But Horodecki withstood the blow, and the two traded from range until a missed guillotine choke left Saunders fighting from his back. Saunders threatened with flexibility on the bottom, but it was Horodecki who transitioned to the first real submission attempt with a tight guillotine choke.
> 
> After the hold failed, the two continued to transition back and forth until Saunders threatened with a kimura in the closing minute of the first round. Horodecki pulled free and landed several punches in the closing moments of the back-and-forth frame.
> 
> In the second, the two opened up striking again before Saunders fell back again in a missed guillotine-choke attempt. Horodecki worked from top for most of the remainder of the round as he began to take control of the momentum.
> 
> In the third, Horodecki earned a quick trip takedown and went to work with punches from his opponent's guard. Saunders worked back to his feet, but a lively Horodecki kept the pressure tight as he slipped out of another guillotine choke and fought again from top position. Saunders threw up a few desperation submission attempts in the closing minutes, but Horodecki shucked them off and advanced to mount, riding out the top until the final bell.
> 
> In the end, Horodecki (18-3 MMA, 1-0 BFC) walked away with a clear-cut decision win and is now 4-1 in his past five overall outings. Saunders (9-1 MMA, 0-1 BFC) sees a seven-win streak snapped.
> 
> Grove stops Jensen in rousing two-minute thriller
> 
> In the evening's main-card opening bout, heavyweights Neil Grove and Zak Jensen did exactly what they were supposed to do: throw bombs. And while Jensen drew first blood, it was Grove who ultimately proved victorious.
> 
> After an initial toe-to-toe firefight saw the pair swing wildly on the feet and eventually hit the deck, Grove shocked everyone by dropping back for a leglock that wouldn't come. With both fighters in a seated position, the heavyweights began launching wild bombs to the gut.
> 
> Jensen then backed away and looked for a triangle choke, but Grove shucked off the submission attempt and began firing bombs from the top position. He landed with heavy shots, and Jensen went limp, forcing the stoppage from an accumulation of blows just two minutes into the fight.
> 
> Grove (11-3-1 MMA, 3-1 BFC) returns to the win column after falling short against Bellator heavyweight champion Cole Konrad this past October. In his Bellator debut, Jensen (10-7 MMA, 0-1 BFC) falls to just 1-4 in his past five overall contests.
> 
> OFFICIAL MAIN CARD RESULTS
> 
> * Pat Curran def. Ronnie Mann via unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 30-27) - featherweight-tourney semifinals
> * Marlon Sandro def. Nazareno Malegarie via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27) - featherweight-tourney semifinals
> * Chris Horodecki def. Chris Saunders via unanimous decision (30-27, 30-27, 30-27)
> * Neil Grove def. Zak Jensen via TKO (punches) - Round 1, 2:00
> 
> OFFICIAL PRELIMINARY CARD RESULTS
> 
> * Daron Cruickshank vs. Sergej Juskevic*
> * Alexandre Bezerra def. Jesse Gross via technical submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 1, 1:28
> * Will Romero def. Dan Langbeen via unanimous decision (29-28, 30-27, 30-27)
> * Alex Ricci def. Alka Matewa via TKO (strikes) - Round 2, 2:40
> 
> * - Bout takes place following main event


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24536/bellator-47-results.mma


----------



## kantowrestler

Well overall I'd say this was a good fight card. Neil Grove made a case for a spot in the next heavyweight tournament. I wonder how the last of the summer series is going to be.


----------



## sob11

Just came back from this event and it was a great experience, especially since it was my first time watching live. Even got some pictures with all three refs (Yves Lavignes, Josh Rosenthal and Dan Miragliotta). Hopefully they come back to Ontario soon!


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, I wish more major fights would come by Orange County. Since Affliction closed down there are only rare visits by the UFC and other promotions. Someone else needs to come.


----------



## kantowrestler

This thread was about the Bellator 47 event that took place on the 23rd of July this year. Since it is ancient history we are no longer talkinga bout it. I suggest that you join the discussion about Bellator 49 which takes place this weekend.


----------

